# Need Technical Help



## Navyav8tr (Jan 14, 2012)

I recently bought a Beretta px4 storm sub 9mm. As I was cleaning it for the second time, I somehow was able to pull the slide pin completely out of the gun. As I was carefully trying to re-insert the pin, the "lock pin" that holds the slide pin popped out. Can someone tell me how to re-insert this lock pin, or is this a micro repair that only special tools and/or a gun smith can repair? BTW, if you have never owned or fired this gun, you're missing out. It's a great gun to shoot and conceal carry!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you talking about takedown pin/lever from a PX4 subcompact? If so, carefully inspect where the takedown pin goes(i.e. the hole from which you pulled it out of). If you notice, a spring is angled in the whole and you must, or should reinsert the pin's cutout at that angle, about a 1/4 turn up or so and push it in. To field strip, rack the slide to the rear, rotate the takedown lever down, gently pull out 2 clicks, but do not take the takedown pin all the way from the frame and take off the slide. Assemble in the same manner but reverse. You kinda have me confused over "lock pin" and "slide pin"?


----------



## Lightning (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm sure you already got this resolved but I just got the same problem and found this thread. Here's what you have to do. The retention clip doesn't go around the pin but sits beside it with it's long side fitting into two flat spots on the pin. Put the clip into it's spot with the top in place and lower round part not fitting in. Then force the pin in and get the clip to fit in the middle flat spot. Then while pushing in on the pin, take a thin screwdriver and help the lower part slip into place. After that the clip should be in place and then you can use the directions in the manual to take it apart. I sure hope this helps someone else as I have maybe 6 hours of messing with this thing.


----------



## eriamud (Nov 9, 2012)

Did a takedown at the range and fully removed the lever, unfortunately. I have obviously lost or broken something. I have the lever, but only a very short semi-circular clip. I've looked at the Beretta schematics and don't see the 'retention clip' you refer to. What does it look like, and where can I get it. Thanks.


----------



## 21guns (May 24, 2012)

eriamud said:


> Did a takedown at the range and fully removed the lever, unfortunately. I have obviously lost or broken something. I have the lever, but only a very short semi-circular clip. I've looked at the Beretta schematics and don't see the 'retention clip' you refer to. What does it look like, and where can I get it. Thanks.


Try Brownells.


----------



## BigNasty (Aug 23, 2013)

Lightning said:


> I'm sure you already got this resolved but I just got the same problem and found this thread. Here's what you have to do. The retention clip doesn't go around the pin but sits beside it with it's long side fitting into two flat spots on the pin. Put the clip into it's spot with the top in place and lower round part not fitting in. Then force the pin in and get the clip to fit in the middle flat spot. Then while pushing in on the pin, take a thin screwdriver and help the lower part slip into place. After that the clip should be in place and then you can use the directions in the manual to take it apart. I sure hope this helps someone else as I have maybe 6 hours of messing with this thing.


Thanks for that description.

Should the two points on the clip face towards ceiling or the floor?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you were a nuke, instead of an Airedale, you wouldn't have to ask.


----------



## tim126 (Aug 26, 2013)

i have the same issue with mine. However i have no retaining clip.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tim126 said:


> i have the same issue with mine. However i have no retaining clip.


I pulled the pin out from the frame when I first purchased the pistol, just pushed it back in. Seems these folk are having a hard time. Just push it back in at a 1/4 turn up from the bottom position and don't pull it out from the frame anymore.


----------



## Lightning (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm afraid that some of us who pulled the lever out too hard the first time have distorted the plastic so it won't stay in. There's a tiny little semi-circular spring which holds the lever in place. Every time I take it apart the clip falls out of place and I have to use something to hold it in place while I put the lever back in. I'm thinking about adding another spring about the diameter of the cutout to hold the first spring in place. I can get it back together pretty easy with all of the practice I've had. But it would be nice if it would stay in.


----------



## BigNasty (Aug 23, 2013)

Just a follow up. 1st off, big thanks to lightening for getting back to me. 

Secondly, I actually drove over to the Beretta factory in Maryland and in about a weeks time the called me to pick up my repaired px4. Word to the wise, take it easy when pulling that lever to the final notch. 

She shoots and operates like a champ. 

Beretta took good care of me for no charge at all.


----------



## Tom Chisholm (Apr 14, 2021)

Lightning said:


> I'm sure you already got this resolved but I just got the same problem and found this thread. Here's what you have to do. The retention clip doesn't go around the pin but sits beside it with it's long side fitting into two flat spots on the pin. Put the clip into it's spot with the top in place and lower round part not fitting in. Then force the pin in and get the clip to fit in the middle flat spot. Then while pushing in on the pin, take a thin screwdriver and help the lower part slip into place. After that the clip should be in place and then you can use the directions in the manual to take it apart. I sure hope this helps someone else as I have maybe 6 hours of messing with this thing.


Thanks for the detailed instructions on how to reinstall the retention clip. My problem is I can't find this part anywhere, MGW says OUT OF STOCK. Any idea where I may find this part?


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey, bud, better make a new thread for that, this one was almost 7 years old, smh.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Tom Chisholm said:


> Thanks for the detailed instructions on how to reinstall the retention clip. My problem is I can't find this part anywhere, MGW says OUT OF STOCK. Any idea where I may find this part?


Try Brownells or Numrich

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CatchySaver said:


> Hey, bud, better make a new thread for that, this one was almost 7 years old, smh.


Don't be that guy. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

